# English speaking vet



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Moving to the Kathikas area in April with our dog, English Springer Spaniel. Can anyone recomend a good English speaking vet. My vet here has put the wind up me re tic feever amongst other nasties. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annemaria1955 said:


> Moving to the Kathikas area in April with our dog, English Springer Spaniel. Can anyone recomend a good English speaking vet. My vet here has put the wind up me re tic feever amongst other nasties. Thanks


Hi Annemaria,

I don't know whether you would find an English speaking vet in Kathikas but there is one on the Mesogi road in paphos. D&N vets. It is at the top end of Mesogi road near Braiv gym.
We have a little dog and when we first got him he was constantly covered in Tics but I got some spray from the pet shop which seems to be keeping them away.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Incidentally where abouts in Yorkshire are you from?
You'll have to join the rest of the Yorkshire tykes from the forum next time we meet up. We had a very pleasant time on Wednesday when we met up for lunch.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Hi Annemaria,
> 
> I don't know whether you would find an English speaking vet in Kathikas but there is one on the Mesogi road in paphos. D&N vets. It is at the top end of Mesogi road near Braiv gym.
> We have a little dog and when we first got him he was constantly covered in Tics but I got some spray from the pet shop which seems to be keeping them away.


Thanks Veronica, Do you use them as your vet? 
We are originally from South Yorkshire but are at the moment in North Yorkshire via Anglesy.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

annemaria1955 said:


> Thanks Veronica, Do you use them as your vet?
> We are originally from South Yorkshire but are at the moment in North Yorkshire via Anglesy.


Hi,

I have 2 Springers who came with me from the UK a year ago. 

I use Aris in Konia, but Lakkis at Geraskipou is ok too, but I am living over that side so they are my nearest.

My vet in the UK recommended Advantix spot-on solution as it also tackles Leishmania, caused by the sandfly, which is fatal, as well as the tic and flea. I understand that products like that are cheaper to buy here than the UK, but I bought a shedful with me.

Also I found that the dogs boosters are cheaper here than the UK.

I am from South Yorks!! Where were you from ? After our meet up last week, I found that Diane and Keith live in the small village I grew up in near Barnsley!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also use Aris in Konia as he is justdown the road from us. I mentioned D&N as they would be closer for you Annemaria and I have heard good reports about them.

Geraldine we got some herbal stuff from the big pet shop near Markarios statue. 6 euros for 5 ampules and some spray (same herbal brand) The spray was 4.50.
Teddy had at least one tic on him every time we went out before but since I put that on him a week ago he hasn't had a single tic.

Annemaria, North Yorkshire is our patch, my Hubby was born in Farndale on a farm the bordered the daffodil walk. We lived in Kirbymoorside when we first met and then later in Pickering. (I'm just an adopted Tyke due having lived there for over 20 years and being married to a true blue Yorkshire Tyke)


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> We also use Aris in Konia as he is justdown the road from us. I mentioned D&N as they would be closer for you Annemaria and I have heard good reports about them.
> 
> Geraldine we got some herbal stuff from the big pet shop near Markarios statue. 6 euros for 5 ampules and some spray (same herbal brand) The spray was 4.50.
> Teddy had at least one tic on him every time we went out before but since I put that on him a week ago he hasn't had a single tic.
> ...


We are living at Hunmanby, near Filey but originate from the Barnsley area. David is from the town and i am from the Wombwell side. Talk about a small world!
Thanks for the advice it is much appreciated.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> We also use Aris in Konia as he is justdown the road from us. I mentioned D&N as they would be closer for you Annemaria and I have heard good reports about them.
> 
> Geraldine we got some herbal stuff from the big pet shop near Markarios statue. 6 euros for 5 ampules and some spray (same herbal brand) The spray was 4.50.
> Teddy had at least one tic on him every time we went out before but since I put that on him a week ago he hasn't had a single tic.
> ...


We live in Hunmanby, Filey but both come form the barnsley area. Small world.Thanks for the advice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annemaria1955 said:


> We are living at Hunmanby, near Filey but originate from the Barnsley area. David is from the town and i am from the Wombwell side. Talk about a small world!
> Thanks for the advice it is much appreciated.


We know Hunmanby and Filey very well. We used to go to the coast a lot on the odd nice day at weekends


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

annemaria1955 said:


> We are living at Hunmanby, near Filey but originate from the Barnsley area. David is from the town and i am from the Wombwell side. Talk about a small world!
> Thanks for the advice it is much appreciated.


Can't believe it! I grew up in Brierley , then spent 20+ years in Staincross, working in 'tarn'.

:focus: By the way, my dogs settled in ok, the flight out was fine too. I think we worry unnecessarily about them sometimes, they adapt better than we do.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Can't believe it! I grew up in Brierley , then spent 20+ years in Staincross, working in 'tarn'.
> 
> :focus: By the way, my dogs settled in ok, the flight out was fine too. I think we worry unnecessarily about them sometimes, they adapt better than we do.


This is getting freaky - we lived in Mapplewell for 7 years from 1977!
Thanks for putting my mind at ease about the dog. It's the only thing that is really worrying me:


----------

